# scsi & scsi peripherals



## sk8harddiefast (May 9, 2010)

Hi.I try to do my first custom kernel.
I have no scsi controller (p5ke deluxe mobo) but on kernel config i see on scsi peripherals cd & da.
When i mount my usb flash always is da0!
So.i have or not scsi?What i must remove from this two sections?


```
# SCSI Controllers
device	ahc		# AHA2940 and onboard AIC7xxx devices
options 	AHC_REG_PRETTY_PRINT	# Print register bitfields in debug
				# output.  Adds ~128k to driver.
device	ahd		# AHA39320/29320 and onboard AIC79xx devices
options 	AHD_REG_PRETTY_PRINT	# Print register bitfields in debug
				# output.  Adds ~215k to driver.
device	amd		# AMD 53C974 (Tekram DC-390(T))
device	hptiop		# Highpoint RocketRaid 3xxx series
device	isp		# Qlogic family
device	ispfw		# Firmware for QLogic HBAs- normally a module
device	mpt		# LSI-Logic MPT-Fusion
device	ncr		# NCR/Symbios Logic
device	sym		# NCR/Symbios Logic (newer chipsets + those of `ncr')
device	trm		# Tekram DC395U/UW/F DC315U adapters

device	adv		# Advansys SCSI adapters
device	adw		# Advansys wide SCSI adapters
device	aic		# Adaptec 15[012]x SCSI adapters, AIC-6[23]60.
device	bt		# Buslogic/Mylex MultiMaster SCSI adapters

# SCSI peripherals
device		scbus		# SCSI bus (required for SCSI)
device		ch		# SCSI media changers
device		da		# Direct Access (disks)
device		sa		# Sequential Access (tape etc)
device		cd		# CD
device		pass		# Passthrough device (direct SCSI access)
device		ses		# SCSI Environmental Services (and SAF-TE)
```


----------



## crsd (May 9, 2010)

You can safely delete all SCSI controllers, but you should keep SCSI peripherals - for umass devices attached as daX (you have one  ), cdrecord needs atapicam(4), hence cdX and so on.


----------



## sk8harddiefast (May 9, 2010)

A.OK!!!I search on google.No scsi for my mobo
On # RAID controllers interfaced to the SCSI subsystem i will remove them?
My motherboard supports raid but how to find what to check of this?
I have AMI bios so keep the first and remove all the others?

```
# RAID controllers interfaced to the SCSI subsystem
device		amr		# AMI MegaRAID
device	arcmsr	# Areca SATA II RAID
XXX it is not 64-bit clean, -scottl
device	asr		# DPT SmartRAID V, VI and Adaptec SCSI RAID
device	ciss		# Compaq Smart RAID 5*
device	dpt		# DPT Smartcache III, IV - See NOTES for options
device	hptmv		# Highpoint RocketRAID 182x
device	hptrr		# Highpoint RocketRAID 17xx, 22xx, 23xx, 25xx
device		iir		# Intel Integrated RAID
device	ips		# IBM (Adaptec) ServeRAID
device	mly		# Mylex AcceleRAID/eXtremeRAID
device	twa		# 3ware 9000 series PATA/SATA RAID

# RAID controllers
device		aac		# Adaptec FSA RAID
device		aacp		# SCSI passthrough for aac (requires CAM)
device		ida		# Compaq Smart RAID
device		mfi		# LSI MegaRAID SAS
device		mlx		# Mylex DAC960 family
#XXX pointer/int warnings
device	pst		# Promise Supertrak SX6000
device	twe		# 3ware ATA RAID
```

This is my mobo characteristics
http://aphnetworks.com/review/asus_p5k3_deluxe/specs.png


----------



## SirDice (May 10, 2010)

sk8harddiefast said:
			
		

> My motherboard supports raid but how to find what to check of this?



Have a look at your current dmesg output.


----------



## sk8harddiefast (May 10, 2010)

ok.custom kernel finally works and is as slim as i could do it


----------

